# Karma's Trips



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, the first girl was DOA but looked just like the second girl (traditional). DH said the first girl's mouth look deformed somehow or under developed. She was much smaller than the other two and extremely skinny like she hadn't had any nutrition in awhile. The second girl has a week left hind leg knee joint. It looks normal but then bends forward at times. The boy was last and came out backwards.  He has a black head. One one side it's black on his head and his ear, but on the right side it's just a big black ring around his eye and the ear is white. :laugh: I don't think they show up in the picture, but there are a couple of small moonspots in the mask on his left side.
Been very busy, but thought I'd get some pictures of them up. They have been named Kopi Luwak (boy) and Kaldi (girl) because after yesterday I need some stiff coffee. The boy is going to be our resident wether to live with the buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww..they are so cute...congrats to you... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are really cute I like the bucks black eye. Sorry about all the problems you are having and I hope all gets better soon.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, guys and sorry I didn't say so sooner. It's been a little busy here.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you, guys and sorry I didn't say so sooner. It's been a little busy here.


 Your welcome...and we understand... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable  They look great too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

AWWWW!!!!! CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!! I LOVE the little boy's coloring, how adorable is that?!?! I love the ring around his eye 
The girl is like 'nope, not gonna show you my face, nope...not happening,' hehe! They sure look adorable, and I hope things get better real soon and mama takes up to having them.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I love boer babies!! Congrats! they are CUTE!!!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats! They are cute as heck. 

Sorry to hear about your angel kid. :hug: 

Tracy


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, guys. The doeling thinks I'm her mother since I fed her the first meal. Not long after birth she ran up to suck on my ear! Now she hops on my back and nudges me before running around to try to suck my chin. :laugh: Trying to work her back onto her mom and so far so good! It's amusing to watch her chase me around her mom trying to get to me, so dh is having to go in and help her learn to eat.
Girl is a loud mouth drama queen and boy is calm and mellow. He's got a heavier build and great big feet so he doesn't move around really fast. The girl hops everywhere. They're a mess.


----------

